# Removing snails from my Duckweed?



## JHatchett (Aug 24, 2014)

I acquired some duckweed today and discovered that it had pest snails in it. Before I did a bleach dip I wanted to know how well the duckweed would hold up or if there is a better way to remove the snails.

Right now it's in the quarantine bucket.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Snails are a definite problem when buying plants. They are the hardest thing to get rid of too. I have used bleach 1.5 cup of bleach to a gallon of conditioned water. I place the plants into the solution (except for the roots) and only for about 30 seconds, depending on how bad the infestation is. I than soak the plants in clear conditioned water for about 15 min. to make sure the bleach is gone. Then I place the plants into quarantine for three days. While in the quarantine tank I put a piece of lettuce on a clip to draw any remaining snails to the lettuce. After three days and no snails I treat the tank with flourish to feed them and transplant them into the tank they were meant for. All my tanks have been treated with flourish and aquarium salt just in case any eggs have gotten buy. Most of the time it works well, but I have to admit I still have a few snails in the tank but can take care of them one at a time as I find them on the glass. 
I have found no better way to try and insure my tanks stay snail free.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Pest snails are the perfect excuse to get Assassin Snails. 

I don't know how you would treat Duckweed since there would be no way to keep the root out of any solution. Perhaps a peroxide dip? Or the leaf-of-lettuce trap?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Snails really aren't that bad, especially if you don't overfeed and keep the tank clean. If anything, duckweed's a worse pest :lol:. 

You could go with manual removal or try a lower concentration dip, or do an extended quarantined with a lettuce trap. 

Assassin snails are tons of fun too, and more interesting than fish at moments (aka when they find a meal).


----------

